# Automatically going offline?



## Sonoran Hot Dog (Jun 18, 2016)

Greetings, fellow Uber people!

Over the past few weeks, I've noticed at least two or three occasions when I would return to the Uber Partner app from Spotify or Google Maps only to see that somehow I was offline, despite never having pressed the "Go Offline" button and after having selected "Stay Online" if asked if I wanted to stay online. Thus, I'm 99% certain that somehow the app switched me to offline automatically, despite me accepting all ride requests, having good ratings, maintaining a GPS signal, etc. Has anyone else had this problem?

I also go through periods where I will literally not get any requests for 40-70 minutes (in Tucson, Arizona), so I'm not sure if that's just representative of a lack of riders in Tucson, or if my phone or my app is acting crazy. I usually restart my phone, close all other apps, and clear the Uber and Google Maps caches before driving, and I usually uninstall and reinstall the Uber Partner app once a week just in case. Could these two things even be related?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mine does the same, i figure that whatever i was doing on my phone prevented me from seeing the prompt asking if i want to stay online.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

Getting signed off is one of the reasons I don't go into other apps (other than the rider side of Uber to see where other drivers are).

If you're moving your phone too much, the Uber app apparently picks up on that. Might be a 'safety' feature that's built in that is signing you offline.


----------



## Nomadwolf (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it's just that the Uber app got dumped out of memory as the other apps requested more....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Robert R. said:


> I think it's just that the Uber app got dumped out of memory as the other apps requested more....


I dont think so, i think you are in an area with a lot of other drivers close it will time out and sign logoff fairly regularly. Every few minutes it will ask if you want to remain online, if you are using another app or surfing web pages as the prompt comes up and you touch the screen as its coming up it silence it and you dont realize the promt was there 10 seconds later you are offline.

I've also noticed if there are only a few drivers online those prompts come at a much, Much slower pace.

I guess it is possible if there are a lot of drivers, like a lot plus a lot, it gets even more aggressive and you get logged off w/o the promt after x amount of inactivity.

Just a guess


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you are not actively on the app after a few minutes it will ask if you want to stay online. If you don't respond you get put offline. Also if you cancel too many requests in a short time or ignore it will log you out for 4 minutes.


----------



## tcgii73 (May 11, 2016)

it logs u off if u hit stay online if its pops up i just go to app and wait for it to go offline then hit the button and go back online i keep the app in the background so my phone will stay charge


----------



## LadyUberDriver1 (Jul 1, 2016)

That happens all the time.


----------

